# 学习委员



## T.D

学生班干部一类的职位似乎是我们国家的特色吧？ 请问如何才能准确的向English speaker表达班干部（i.e. 学习委员）的title呢？

我在一部分网站上查到叫 commissary in charge of studies，但是我感觉这应该是一个非常Chinglish的说法了...（让我联想到教育部 - -b）

我考虑过直接说teaching assistant，但是如果学习委员是teaching assistant,那么其他的诸如体育委员，文艺委员，生活委员...etc，就更没法儿翻译了...



Any thoughts everyone?


----------



## philchinamusical

Commissary应该是英语里指苏联的体制下的“委员”，我觉得和“学习委员”的性质很贴切啊。或者用Commissioner？或者Council Deputy？


----------



## T.D

philchinamusical said:


> Commissary应该是英语里指苏联的体制下的“委员”，我觉得和“学习委员”的性质很贴切啊。或者用Commissioner？或者Council Deputy？



可能是因为我不太了解学习委员到底是干什么的吧。。。
百度了一下，学习委员的主要实际职责似乎是1. 收发作业 2. 保持学生/教师沟通  3. 代老师发布通知

听上去好像像...政委？

我试着给一个加拿大人说I am a commissary in charge of study in the class. 对方一脸懵逼...

我觉得在一份简历之类的里面，大学阶段的班级委员应该还是可以写一笔的，但是又不太可能在CV里面另花篇幅解释这个commissary到底是个啥...最终的结果很有可能就是人家直接无视吊这个...

所以我在想有没有English speaker更容易理解的title


----------



## philchinamusical

我觉得是这样的：这个“委员”实际上在内地的学校里，必须是少先队员或者共青团员，也就是说你得是member of the league/party才行。因此这就有了political前提，也就和military组织里的“政委”或者“指导员”类似了。所以严格地说Commissary是没错的。

但是正因为你遇到的加拿大人，是从来没有这样的生活文化环境的，所以说Commissary可能会懵掉。所以我觉得可以考虑用Commissioner或者Council Deputy这种欧美人士比较熟悉的职务名称来解释。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

学习委员，体育委员这些，就是从苏联体系里继承下来的称呼，和commisary本质上是同一个东西。所谓班委，其实和市委省委一样的，不过管理范围有大有小。学习委员嘛，分管学习的，正如市委里宣传委员（宣传部长）分管宣传。

现在班委基本没有作用，我觉得用“老师的助手”翻译比较合适。an assistant of his teacher to urge classmates to learn hard.  英语不好，有错见谅。


----------



## SimonTsai

T.D said:


> 体育委员，文艺委员，生活委员...


委員 sounds extremely strange to my ear; here we would say 班長, 學藝股長, and so on and so forth.

Also note that 領導 sounds weird in Taiwan and would make me think of the picture below:


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai You got it right. That's how we are gonna conquer the whole world!


----------



## Skatinginbc

我操中文, 都沒搞懂那什麼名堂, 更何況外語人士.
It sounds like a class rep to me, but I am not sure.


philchinamusical said:


> That's how we are gonna conquer the whole world!


Run, Forrest, run! (from_ Forrest_ _Gump_)


----------



## philchinamusical

Skatinginbc said:


> class rep


我小时候也有“课代表”，不知道现在学校里有没有。但是跟“委员”是两个体系。“课代表”倒是真的Teacher's Assistant了。


----------



## casanovalb

teaching assistant 常被用于表达助教（培训机构普通助教或大学中授课的助理教授）。我也被这个问题深深困扰，我想或许studying assistant 能不能表达“学习委员”？


----------



## SuperXW

据我所知，“委员”本来就是国家（共产主义国家？）的官僚制度职称，向学校及各个单位集体推行，才有的说法，包括“大队长”“中队长”等等也是。其它国家没有在学校推行，感觉“不自然”才是正常的。


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 据我所知，“委员”本来就是国家（共产主义国家？）的官僚制度职称，向学校及各个单位集体推行，才有的说法，包括“大队长”“中队长”等等也是。其它国家没有在学校推行，感觉“不自然”才是正常的。



其实我纠结的是如何比较精准的向老外表达“XX委员"这个title。 在日常会话中还有机会详细解释，在惜字如金的场合比如简历里面根本没有这个机会啊。。。就算commissionary in charge of XX是正确的，读者看不懂不还是白搭吗。。。


----------



## SuperXW

不存在于对方文化中的事物，没办法精准，只能先找相近的说法（比如楼上提出的class rep或assistant），再附加解释。
深入解释的话，可能有点复杂。我感觉共产党的双体系比较特殊，比如，在所有组织中安排“委员”，其工作是自上而下的；而“代表”是自下而上的……另一种双体系：“x长”负责主管事务，"政委”负责统一思想……这些中国人也未必能说清。


----------



## Kevin70s

T.D said:


> 学生班干部一类的职位似乎是我们国家的特色吧？ 请问如何才能准确的向English speaker表达班干部（i.e. 学习委员）的title呢？
> 
> 我在一部分网站上查到叫 commissary in charge of studies，但是我感觉这应该是一个非常Chinglish的说法了...（让我联想到教育部 - -b）
> 
> 我考虑过直接说teaching assistant，但是如果学习委员是teaching assistant,那么其他的诸如体育委员，文艺委员，生活委员...etc，就更没法儿翻译了...
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts everyone?


Teaching assistant is probably the closest equivalent to 学习委员. "Commissary" makes no sense at all in this context. There is a role in UK universities called "student representative", but that's more like a student who represents other students in dealing with the faculty, which is the opposite of 学习委员.


----------



## KevinCheng

How about 'leader', leader of studying, leader of exercising, leader of art, leader of musicing, leader of...?
The original meaning is for group leaders.


----------



## FredYanagi

class committee member in charge of learning
怎麼樣？
〇〇委員這個表達很有意思！如果翻譯成日本語的話，可以使用【〇〇係】,比如 掃除係（衛生委員），体育係（體育委員），黒板消し係（檫黑板委員 🙂 ）

漢語的班長在日語中對應的是 学級委員 或者 学級委員長，以我的經驗，在國際高中被稱為class officer，或者具體點，president of the class committee之類。
按照這個思路，各種委員都屬於class committee。這樣就容易翻譯了，可以說class committee member in charge of xxx (cleaning, sports, blackboard🙂)


----------



## Kevin70s

FredYanagi said:


> class committee member in charge of learning
> 怎麼樣？
> 〇〇委員這個表達很有意思！如果翻譯成日本語的話，可以使用【〇〇係】,比如 掃除係（衛生委員），体育係（體育委員），黒板消し係（檫黑板委員 🙂 ）
> 
> 漢語的班長在日語中對應的是 学級委員 或者 学級委員長，以我的經驗，在國際高中被稱為class officer，或者具體點，president of the class committee之類。
> 按照這個思路，各種委員都屬於class committee。這樣就容易翻譯了，可以說class committee member in charge of xxx (cleaning, sports, blackboard🙂)


对于中学来讲，class committee 貌似新加坡比较常见；美国则主要是针对大学高年级，因为临近毕业，要搞活动之类的。但美国的class的概念更像是年级，比如class of 2022，就是2022年要毕业的年级；新加坡的不清楚。如果要说大学里的班级，因为一般是按专业分的，大致可以用cohort对应。


----------



## fansu

直接奔本质去，就很简单了 student leader/representative/head/chief/delegate/...   responsible for/managing/in charge of/ in study/sport/music/sanitation...


----------

